# Fondant Icing vs Fondant Icing Sugar



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey guys, just need a little help with a definition.

Im british and have always called white (pre-made) roll-on icing "roll-on icing". I understand the correct name for this type of icing is 'fondant'.

A number of recipes i have seen call for fondant, including these two from raymond blanc:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/piece_monte_84023

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/chocolate_clairs_03600

He calls for 'fondant icing'.

Supermarkets in the UK sell roll-on fondant, such as this:

http://www.silverspoon.co.uk/home/products/sugar-and-syrups-for-cooking/ready-to-roll-icing

and fondant icing sugar, such as this:

http://www.silverspoon.co.uk/home/products/sugar-and-syrups-for-cooking/fondant-icing-sugar

How are these different? If you add (a little) water to the 'fondant icing sugar' do you get 'roll-on icing' is roll-on icing 'fondant icing' as Raymond Blanc means it?

Thanks guys


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

There are two types of fondant: rolled fondant (or as you call it, roll-on icing) and fondant icing, which is pourable. The fondant icing sugar is used to make the pourable kind. Rolled fondant has many other ingredients in it, such as gum tragacanth to make it pliable.

Hopefully this clears it up for you.


----------

